# Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest Facebook



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to let people know that the contest has a Facebook group. I have been trying to contact previous participants to get them in the group. If anyone is interested here's the link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/193323720691854/


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I will do my part in spreading the word.


----------

